# Squaw Creek Resivoir



## ho_shi (Nov 22, 2008)

had a great time today!!

catchin em on rattle traps, fresh shad and carolina rigged worms


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice video and picture review. You can only fish there with someone who works there?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice catchin' and video! 8)


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Nice setup...Where you have to know someone to fish there.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice job fishing... 

are you using a regular video camera for the last part of your video? I've done some videos with my phone, but they don't come out that clear if that's what your using


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 23, 2008)

a 10 mega billion digi cam lol ok i dont know how much but sure takes forever to load the pics in my email (friends cam)

and yes you have to have or know someone to get in its been closed since 911


----------



## switchback (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice stringer. I'm in Fort Worth but not from here. Where is this at?


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 24, 2008)

between granbury and glenrose

if you do a search on yahoo for squaw creek there is a WIKI post that has the history of it. is closed to public since 911


----------

